# Malware - "Total Virus Protection"



## MarkNicholas (Aug 29, 2009)

Has anyone had the pleasure of being "infected" with this virus and successfully killing it. My Norton virus protection (yes I know ...but apparently other virus protection softeware cannot detect it either !!) is fully up todate but cannot detect it. I have found various possible solutions on-line but before embarking on my mission wish to pick the brains of my trusted Lightroom colleagues.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm on a Mac so I haven't had this issue, can't help, sorry....


----------



## Denis Pagé (Aug 29, 2009)

I am on a Mac too but...
Try This!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 29, 2009)

What makes you think you're infected if nothing can find it?


----------



## MarkNicholas (Aug 30, 2009)

[quote author=Denis Pagé link=topic=7668.msg52457#msg52457 date=125156'641]
I am on a Mac too but...
Try This!
[/quote]

Thanks, checked these out too. Some of the so called fixes are scams themselves. Anyway managed to get it sorted. See my reply to Victoria below.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Aug 30, 2009)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=7668.msg52465#msg52465 date=125156479']
What makes you think you're infected if nothing can find it?
[/quote]

Good question. A huge bright red waning screen just kept popping up saying you are under threat and need to act now. It looks genuine at first but was not Norton so became suspicious. When I browsed on the web including this site after a few seconds the warning would pop up and take over the web page. Had to use the back button to get back to the page I was viewing!! It called itself "Total Virus Protection" and when you Cntl-Alt-Delete the windows task manager says a programme called "Total Protection" is running. So I browsed the web and found out all about it. By acting now they mean they want you to subscribe to their so called virus software. However, apparently according to info found on-line it is just bogus and useless. Anyway to cut a long story short I contacted Norton who were very good and immediately sent me a link to a patch on their site that I could download and that seems to have it under control. Strange thing is that this patch was obviously more effective that the standard software with virus definitions 1''% up to date ?!?!?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 3, 2009)

Very weird Mark. Glad to hear you've got it sorted. I've seen that kind of thing in the past, but the ones I've come across have been spyware/malware type things or sponsorship advertising for things like MsgPlus, and Spybot/AdAware have cleared them nicely.


----------

